# Winchester discontinuing the 9422 Lever Action .22



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Reference Winchester 2005 Catalog.

Only Custom one's will be available, ($800-$2000)


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

yep, I know. I posted thjat a while back before the news was openly released to the general public. I was able to sink my claws into a new in box cary over 9422M in the yellowboy version for around $350! I wish I could buy more as I'd like to have one for each of my kids.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a short Trapper model. Beautiful rifle and solid built.

Love it because it is shorter and easier too handle.

Very Accurate.

Have a Marlin also, but the Winchester is better quality.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

well, if you want another you better act fast. Some stores still have some old stock & it almost looks like they are cleaning out the pipeline so to speak anticipating the arival of the new limited last run models. I've seen good deals on cary over 9422, 9422M & 9417's. Act quick though, soon the price on them will get out of reach, they will become quite spendy once they are out of production.


----------



## 84interceptor (Aug 13, 2005)

I just posted a "for sale" ad in the classifieds, then I noticed this forum. Can anyone tell me if a ca. 1980 9422 XTR in fine condition has any value? The rifle has just been taking up space in my gun case, pretty little thing that it is.


----------

